# Red tide errrr mahogany tide in SE VA



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Some have posted on the smell of the water, I brought home spot today I caught along the CBBT and when I got home to ice them down the faint smell of funk was in my cooler. 
Yesterday I fished a club tourney, targeting spot and croaker inside Lynnhaven Inlet. I took a short detour behind one of the oyster bars and observed in 12 inches of water what appeared to be waves of algae coming from the aquatic vegetation. It looked as if a dye pack was being slowly waved as the tide moved by a patch of vegetation. 
I'm told the algae bloom depletes oxygen and promotes bacteria. The first not good for the fish we're fishing for, the later not good for either fish or humans.
Don't know if we as recreational fisherman can do anything but if we could. I'd be willing.
Here's a creditable source that reported on the problem. 
http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=130128&ran=122782

I'd be interested in hearing others thoughts....

Thanks, Tim


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*You're not alone*

Tim,
I've witnessed this myself the last couple days fishing. 

Looks like stringy Red/Brown mucas crap. Nasty..:--| I didn'nt catch squat 'cept for the crazy Croakers. It stinks and it's a giant foamy plague.  

Matt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, I saw it as well Saturday.

That chit is all up and down the river. :--| 

And at Chics today, too.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Quick! Everyone fertilize your lawns! Vote against sewage taxes that seek to build plants that could remove nitrogen and phosphorus before it hits the bay! Support Omega Protein in their quest to eradicate the parasitic bunker!

Most of all, let's make sure we develop every last square inch of estuary and watershed for condos and homes!

Maybe I'm just in a cynical mood tonight, but if we dump crap into the bay, it'll eventually puke it right back up onto us.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*my recent paper on the endangerment of stripers and the bay*

If anyone would like to review or utilize information that was derived from scholarly sources and government agencies to include greenpeace.org and others, please feel free to email me and I can send a copy of a final project paper (that is not published yet) that gave a 93% for my grade last semester @ MARYLAND U.

This paper was created throughout 8 weeks and extensive research was done by me. Why do you ask that I am offering this? because of our forum leaders comment that has an impact that we need to address and some day petition the senate and congressional members to take action on the bay other than verbally, but before it becomes an "INCONVENIENT TRUTH",GLOBAL WARMING, we need to prevent defese against lazy legislative reps that suppose to preserve and not self-serve. This is not to rub my ego! this is to inititate a feel to deal with whats real. I will not reply to any comments relating to my "IMHO" COMMENTS. I am willing for anyone to have a report that is cummulative of many sources and impacts or cause and effects.

Sincerely, LEONARD
MY SCRIPT here is about to terminate, so I wish all well if I am not able to post.opcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

BAYFISHER said:


> some day petition the senate and congressional members to take action on the bay other than verbally, but before it becomes an "INCONVENIENT TRUTH",GLOBAL WARMING, we need to prevent defese against lazy legislative reps that suppose to preserve and not self-serve.


Good Luck with that Bayfisher!  
As for me I have ZERO confidence in Politicians. I see everyday how they LIE and SLANT the truth to play on the ignorance of less informed people, for their own personal profit and rise up the political ladder. They only take action on the flavor of the month.

I agree with you something needs to be done. While I lived there I thought the bay was improving. I guess not. You have my support in any efforts 100%.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank BF, I wll prolly lose props. saying this but you're right and its' true. Even peeps on this board are starting to realize where we're heading. But when only half the population bothers to vote, and they're uaually the ones with high money interest, nothing will ever change. It is a capitilist society, not a democracy. Not to saying capitilisms bad, prolly the best system there is, but it needs to be tempered by democracy, which it is not being.
Nice to see where you stand Sand Flea, the veritable owner. That, will hopefully stir 'em up into at least saying something on the matter.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

This crap was all over the ES this weekend as well, certain currents were carrying masses of dead trout, bluefish, bunker, and blue crabs. The smell was HORRENDOUS...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, so lot's of us have seen it, so the 64 Million dollar question.....WHAT IS IT!?!?!


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Fished the CBBT on Sat and the water was that colour for a good 2 hours straight!
Totally killed the fish bite.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Just for you check it out

http://content.hamptonroads.com/stor...128&ran=122782


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I was there Thursday. It was very nasty. It looks like a Red Tide rotted and turned brown. Only caught one flounder, the only bite also. I had plenty of live Mullet too!
The skin on my hands is looking strange!!


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

I saw it brown at ovp last friday but didnt affect the bite caught bout 150 spot and perch with a few other speices mixed in brought home over 100


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

its off the oceanfront as of this afternoon...... going back out tommorrow... ill post up wether i saw it again or not....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its currently on the va beach oceanfront as we speak. they've had it for a few days from what i hear.


jeff is out at BB right now, hopefully he'll give us an update later


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

SkunkApe said:


> Ok, so lot's of us have seen it, so the 64 Million dollar question.....WHAT IS IT!?!?!


It's a dinoflagellate bloom. They happen naturally, but their frequency and severity is increasing because of increased nutrient loads being dumped into our waters. They can kill fish and make humans sick.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

sand flea said:


> It's a dinoflagellate bloom. They happen naturally, but their frequency and severity is increasing because of increased nutrient loads being dumped into our waters. They can kill fish and make humans sick.


Thanks SF. 
It's always good to know what you're up against out there. 

Skunk.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

ok would any of you eat the fish caught when the water is this way have a whole bunch 
i just caught


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Billy J said:


> I saw it brown at ovp last friday but didnt affect the bite caught bout 150 spot and perch with a few other speices mixed in brought home over 100


I was at OVP Sunday water looked good until I was leaving and saw the reddish brown looking water at the surfs edge. But only ay the edge not further out where I was fishing and that was not far from the bait house.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

NTKG said:


> its currently on the va beach oceanfront as we speak. they've had it for a few days from what i hear.
> 
> 
> jeff is out at BB right now, hopefully he'll give us an update later


its in a whit bronco headed south on I-5...


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

when I was at back bay last friday the water was the color of iced tea.I thought it was just dirty from the easterly winds..This seems like it happens every few years..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

red tide is a DEAD ZONE...Fight the Fight or let the bay die...may take 50 years, but I'd like to see kids fishing then...it goes to the ENTIRE WATERSHED...ALL states need to step up as well as the FEDS...and you and me...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

it was right off the beach this afternoon again, just not out as far this time...


----------

